
Windows Defender is still one of the best antivirus solutions, indie lab says - vishnuharidas
https://www.techspot.com/news/82392-windows-defender-one-best-antivirus-solutions-independent-testing.html
======
huxflux
It's been one of the "best" for years.

------
rolph
this translates for me to "there is no effective AV solution"

